# JUST THOUGHT I SHOULD PUT UP SOME PICS OF THE NEW CAR



## D4NNY (Jan 19, 2007)

just got the car on xmas eve 
have always wanted one and seen this one and well now own it lol





















































FRP Light Weight Racing Bonnet

17" BBS Gold Multi Spoke Rims 

Fully Adjustable Suspension

HKS TURBOS!!!

HKS Intercooler And Piping

HKS Oil Cooler

KOYO Aluminium Radiator

HKS Remote Oil Filter

Tomei Fuel Rail

A/M Injectors,

Fuel Regulator

HKS Airfilters

Stainless Steel Water Catch Tank

HKS Clutch 

Dual Recaro Light Weight Race Seats

HKS EVC Boost Controller

Nismo Steering Wheel

Omoni Water Temperature and Boost Guages

Greddy Racing Harness

the cars been rolling roaded with 376bhp at the wheels at 7078rpm
this was with a standerd exhaust as im waiting on a stainless and high flow cat to arrive


----------



## Midnight-Purple (Nov 30, 2005)

*Hi and welcome*

Very nice example.GTR the way to go. :smokin:


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

You lucky dog you. Congrats!


----------



## chucai (Dec 4, 2006)

I just lOVE midnight-purple..!:smokin:


----------



## t-man (Jun 27, 2005)

*R33 GTR......*

Hi D4NNY, welcome, nice motor!! See you around as I live in ayrshire too! Cheers T-man


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Very nice mate. Get ready for crail next month! :smokin:


----------



## ScottG (Oct 10, 2006)

Midnight Purple...Very Nice!!:bowdown1:


----------



## D4NNY (Jan 19, 2007)

Totalburnout said:


> Very nice mate. Get ready for crail next month! :smokin:


what date next month as im goin to crail on the 4th to see what the gtr is like then getting married on the 16th:chairshot


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Got no argument with that... None at all!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Very nice mate


----------



## Godzilla II (Nov 6, 2006)

veeeeeeeeeeery nice 33!!

Midnight purple, perfect gold BBS LM1, the rare NISMO-tachometer (are there 320 mph????:clap: and so many nice tuning parts.. :thumbsup: 

Which HKS turbos are installed??


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

*Danny*

Think its the 18th mate.


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

Very nice example mate! Im from Ayrshire aswell - see you around!


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Nice GTR you got there. 

Godzilla i think you mean 320 kmh?


----------



## paulR32GTR (Jan 5, 2005)

well mate, thats looks the dogs preverbials, very nice


----------



## D4NNY (Jan 19, 2007)

Rostampoor said:


> Nice GTR you got there.
> 
> Godzilla i think you mean 320 kmh?


totally spot on and the speedo has been changed to read in mph now so i know i will never get it of the clock lol


----------



## D4NNY (Jan 19, 2007)

Totalburnout said:


> Think its the 18th mate.


no be at that one dude as im gettin married on the 16th of feb lol and will be on ma hunnymoon lol and drunk as a skunk to :runaway:


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

congrats ...... i think :nervous:


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

D4NNY said:


> just got the car on xmas eve


How big is your chimney?! :chuckle:


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

love the midnight purple


----------



## stu1k (May 19, 2004)

seen these pics on another site, cars looking great mate:clap:


----------



## Berejen (Nov 28, 2006)

that's hot !!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Loverly looking car , not sure on the colour though


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

christ that is really nice! damn!


----------



## D4NNY (Jan 19, 2007)

thanks for all the replys andfor the warm welcome to the site :thumbsup:


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Welcome D4nny

I saw this car on ebay a few times if i remember correctly. Nice spec!

Faz


----------



## D4NNY (Jan 19, 2007)

Faz Choudhury said:


> Welcome D4nny
> 
> I saw this car on ebay a few times if i remember correctly. Nice spec!
> 
> Faz


not sure about it being on ebay as i got it from a company in yorshire they even drove the car up to me here in ayrshire scotland and they went back with an r34 gtr lol

wouldnt like to have had there fuel bill lol:thumbsup:


----------



## moleous (Feb 6, 2007)

Lovin the midnight purple, top motor


----------

